

Why we need another domain registrar - sammcd
http://nameptr.com/2010/12/04/why-we-need-another-domain-registrar.html

======
kaerast
I want a registrar to sell domains, not be a platform for marketing other
services to me. I want one registrar which will sell me any tld, many of the
nice-looking registrars don't support .uk or .dk domains. I want there to be a
well-documented API for setting up dns, and this may be a partnership with
Zerigo. I want their website to not make me think. I want to have sub-accounts
for my clients to handle their own domains, white-labeled if possible. I want
one-click setups to point to Google Apps, Heroku, etc. And whilst I'll pay a
premium for this, I don't want it to be so expensive I can't afford it.

~~~
sammcd
This is very much the direction I am trying to go. Of course I will be
releasing as early possible. But many of the things you mentioned are on my
radar, except for the dns api. I'll have to check out Zerigo.

I am starting out as an Enom Reseller. It looks like I should be able to do
.uk domains day one.

------
sammcd
This is an announcement of my current project. I have a very good idea of what
I want in a domain registrar, but I would love to hear what other people want.
Please let me know if, if you have the time.

